# Getting ready for bacon



## dave17a (Jan 21, 2013)

Alright. Getting ready to do some first time cold smokin'.  Doing the venturi can deal to simulate the smoke daddy. looked at that that smoke daddy and would not pay that kind of money for such a simple thing. Black pipe in can to my old bruensfield, using apple pellets from amazin. Cure from sausage maker, country sugar cure. Haven't got any pork belly yet. Have been restoring an old Ford tractor and this has got me going hotter than that project. Wife can't figure it out. Figure one smoking 8-12 hrs after about week or so of cure, pellicle. Have read and Read on this site, Forum And can't wait to do it. Have been smokin meat since '8o's. Thanks, Dave


----------



## mr t 59874 (Jan 27, 2013)

dave17a said:


> Alright. Getting ready to do some first time cold smokin'.   Figure one smoking 8-12 hrs after about week or so of cure, pellicle.


Use a proven cure recipe to start with, it will give you a base to work with later. Suggest you cure 7 days per inch of thickness.  My pork belly's are cured for a minimum of 14 days, two days to form pellicle then cold smoked for an average of three days keeping the temperature below 70 degrees.

Good luck and enjoy.  Keep good notes.


----------

